# Onkyo Receivers....



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok looking at some referbs at A4L

Onkyo TX-SR608 300$

Onkyo TX-SR707 349$

Onkyo TX-NR708 489$

Onkyo TX-NR807 429$

Which one is the best deal!? Wife said I she'd buy me one under 400$.... well um yeah...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The Onkyo TX-NR807 is the AVR with the biggest discount. Both this AVR and the 708 offer Internet Radio and Firmware Updates via Ethernet. The Models ending in 8 are fully 3D Capable. If 3D is not important, I would get the TX-NR807 as it offers Preamp Outputs, MultEQ, Internet Radio, THX Certification and Post Processing and more. It was over a Thousand Dollar AVR and gives room for growth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto, but if money were an issue, the 707 is IMHO the best value in terms of important features for the money. I'd take a 707 and a Roku box over the 807 w Internet radio.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I just received my 707 today. It looks like brand new for the most part! It sounds awesome as well. It's totally different than the Yamaha I had before. So it will take me (newb) a while to figure out how to get the best sound. I think this model comes with Preamp Outputs?


----------



## redbird578 (Dec 4, 2010)

Newbie here. Could somebody post a link or give a URL to A4L? A quick search did not yield a relevant site.
I am beginning research on a HT setup and have been looking at the Onkyo receivers. I have no problem buying refurbs as long as they have a legit warranty. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.accessories4less.com/

http://www.shoponkyo.com/index.cfm


----------



## redbird578 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! I see Accessories for less is an authorized internet dealer for the refurbished Onkyo products.
Cool!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For me all the features and preouts are what seals a deal for me.:T


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

The thing that makes me nervous about the Onkyo TX-NR807 are all the negative reviews with network issues, clicking and dialog drop outs. When I went to listen to one at the local store, it went silent for a few seconds. Any one of you HT guys had or know of folks with these issues? The thing that really bugs me out is just about every HT computer/receiver seems to have a lot of these issues.

Thought appreciated,

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I have heard about some issues, but it pales in comparison to Denon's xx10 Series which are now experiencing a raft of Network Card Failures a year later . I have experienced no Network Issues to speak of with the AVR I Own. 
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I could never get my 905 to stream over the network but I presume with the newer models and firmware updates available via the Ethernet port they would of resolved any issues of past.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! Just don't know if I should pull the trigger on one of these units. Seems like every company has their plusses and minuses and it seems they all do things I want and don't do things I want. Pretty much every review I read talks about some bizarre issues as well no matter what you buy. Perhaps that's just part of the 'tech' age.:foottap:

Dan


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, was looking at the receivers I gave..... Now figuring out cables. Besides speaker cable, I will have a Sony 52xbr9, PS3, and cable box hooked up. So I was figuring I need...
HDMI cables for Cable Box, PS3 to Receiver 1 For receiver to TV
Optical into receiver from PS3 and Tv
..... am I missing anything?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bigk_54 said:


> Ok, was looking at the receivers I gave..... Now figuring out cables. Besides speaker cable, I will have a Sony 52xbr9, PS3, and cable box hooked up. So I was figuring I need...
> HDMI cables for Cable Box, PS3 to Receiver 1 For receiver to TV
> Optical into receiver from PS3 and Tv
> ..... am I missing anything?


I do not see the need for an Optical Cable. It looks like all that is needed is HDMI, Speaker Cables, and the provided Power Cables. 
JJ


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I do not see the need for an Optical Cable. It looks like all that is needed is HDMI, Speaker Cables, and the provided Power Cables.
> JJ


I was told for PS3 there is a lag if you dont.... way I run my other one. But what about TV will that come back through HDMI?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bigk_54 said:


> I was told for PS3 there is a lag if you dont.... way I run my other one. But what about TV will that come back through HDMI?


I have had a PS3 since Launch and have never have even heard of that. By doing so, the Lossless Codecs are lost. That is not sound advice that was given.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

IMHO, HDMI is the way to go for all connections, assuming all your sources have an out for it. I find them easier to use and less of a tangled mess behind the rack.:T


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, so just so I got this right.....

A) how do I get sound from TV to Receiver?

B) Run PS3 into Receiver which will deliver sound automatically

C) I don't ALWAY have a cable box on that TV.... So if I do, HDMI from Cable Box to Receiver will deliver audio

D) Then I run HDMI from Receiver to TV which will send video signal


This is the first time I have used a receiver like this so it is totally greek to me! Thanks for the help and understanding LOL


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bigk_54 said:


> Ok, so just so I got this right.....
> 
> A) how do I get sound from TV to Receiver?
> 
> ...


If not using a Cable Box on your TV, you will need to run a Optical Digital Cable or other Audio Cable for Sound when watching TV without an HDMI Source. However, I think it might be possible to set the TV's HDMI Audio Output to on and get Sound. It is rare to read of Setups where a Sat or Cable Box is not used. 

It would be best and easier to keep a Cable Box in the HT as it would make it far easier to setup and use. If using all HDMI, all that is needed is to run Monitor Out from the AVR to one of the TV's HDMI Inputs and be done.
JJ


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jack thanks! I was on right track then, thanks for clarification!

Now read http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/system-setup-connection/36934-room-set-up.html and help me out here! Be greatly appreciated, now that I got concept, now it's speaker placement time!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I just bought a TX-NR1007 for $450 open box at FRY's. It weighs more than my TV! I won't get t hook it up for a few days yet as work keeps making me do overtime--well, OK I volunteer for it, but anyway.

Dan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, great deal on the 1007.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Well I just bought a TX-NR1007 for $450 open box at FRY's. It weighs more than my TV! I won't get t hook it up for a few days yet as work keeps making me do overtime--well, OK I volunteer for it, but anyway.
> 
> Dan


I wish we could get those sort of prices here in the UK


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yea, I just couldn't pass it up. I only wish they had the 876--the measurements on that are insane! Anyway, I may well need some help from you guys before too long getting this up and running. This is my first HT receiver and I have to admit it's hard to keep my mouth closed while reading about this thing. It's crazy what they can do. I'm hoping to set it all up tomorrow! I also got a 42" Panasonic plasma and TV stand for it. Should make for a good weekend I hope--and a lot more time to come.

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Well I just bought a TX-NR1007 for $450 open box at FRY's. It weighs more than my TV! I won't get t hook it up for a few days yet as work keeps making me do overtime--well, OK I volunteer for it, but anyway.
> 
> Dan





That is an absurd Price for an excellent AVR. Even get the 2 year Warranty. The Replacement for it was a downgrade in terms of Amplifier Section and not having MultEQ XT. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a 3 year warranty. Problem is they will only replace it with something that costs a similar amount. However, they will repair it if possible.

Holy bleep! This thing has POWER! I've never owned anything like this before.  This could be fun.

OK, I have a problem however. It doesn't have the calibration mic. Any and all suggestions welcome.

Thanks again gents,

Dan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For the mic, contact onkyo directly. If that doesn't work, contact audyssey.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There always has to be a catch, but it was a good deal, like above contact Onkyo/Dealership about the missing mic as you really do need it, but if it has a 3 year warranty then you are covered if anything should go wrong...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I got a 3 year warranty. Problem is they will only replace it with something that costs a similar amount. However, they will repair it if possible.
> 
> Holy bleep! This thing has POWER! I've never owned anything like this before. This could be fun.
> 
> ...


First off, you should have Onkyo's 2 year Warranty for the first 2. Second, the Mic should cost under 40.00 and is available by Onkyo. Also, you should Register the AVR then and hopefully, you will have 2 years of Factory Warranty Coverage. This means during this time a full MSRP should be given.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent! I'll register it today. They told me Onkyo's warranty was only like 90 days or something. That's why I bought the additional warranty. I contacted Onkyo about the mic, but no reply yet. Never thought to contact audyssey--thanks for the idea. I also contacted Frys and they said they had it in the store and I could come pick it up today. This is very cool. They just forgot to pack it up. It was in their theater demonstration room. Hopefully it hasn't been too abused. Everything seems to be working so far.

Thanks again guys,

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Excellent! I'll register it today. They told me Onkyo's warranty was only like 90 days or something. That's why I bought the additional warranty. I contacted Onkyo about the mic, but no reply yet. Never thought to contact audyssey--thanks for the idea. I also contacted Frys and they said they had it in the store and I could come pick it up today. This is very cool. They just forgot to pack it up. It was in their theater demonstration room. Hopefully it hasn't been too abused. Everything seems to be working so far.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> 
> Dan


Actually, Onkyo is where the Microphone needs to be ordered from. When I have Purchased Open Box Equipment, I have always gotten the full Coverage. When Registering I have not been asked if it was Open Box. Unless asked to disclose this, do not mention it. 

If the receipt said Open Box, then perhaps the 90 Day Terms apply, but even then I have gotten the Manufacturers Coverage. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Jack. You've been most informative.

Much appreciated!

Dan


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I got the Onkyo TX-SR707 and boy can't be happier! That thing is fantastic! Starting to learn all the in's and out's of it (WOW didn't know there could be so much!) and enjoy it very much! Actually inspired me to hook my other receiver up the "proper" way. 

Got a question for someone. Watching TV last night receiver had been on for like 3 hrs on volume like 50ish and got near receiver and noticed it was very warm! Is this normal? My cheaper Sony never gets that hot.

I'll be back with more questions for you HT experts I'm sure! Thanks all for the help so far!


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 707 and yes it gets warm. I'm surprised that you could hear much at 50db. I guess I haven't tried listening to the TV through it yet.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tdub said:


> I have a 707 and yes it gets warm. I'm surprised that you could hear much at 50db. I guess I haven't tried listening to the TV through it yet.


To tell you the truth I haven't turned it up past like 60-65, lol how far does it go? Noticed on TV that mid 50's is way to the left, how high does volume go?


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

It ranges from -81.5db to +16.5db. I can't even hear much until the 50's. I'm usually comfortable at 30ish. Maybe I'm used to listening to it too loud! lol


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You need to remember that every room is different therefore SPL's will differ most of the time, so what one person feels comfortable with on there amp, may well be too loud on anothers.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh... my room is like 16'x21' with open areas to the kitchen and hall so it probably takes more.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Tdub said:


> Ahh... my room is like 16'x21' with open areas to the kitchen and hall so it probably takes more.


Yep, more than likely.


----------

